# Who has the most posts?



## ClayPot (Jul 1, 2009)

Just curious. It's obviously not me. Backwoods Presbyterian maybe?


----------



## blhowes (Jul 1, 2009)

jpfrench81 said:


> Just curious. It's obviously not me. Backwoods Presbyterian maybe?



I've got 5609. It's not me.


----------



## Prufrock (Jul 1, 2009)

Technically Andrew, but he is inactive: 24,000.
Active: _Joshua_ (Josh Hicks), who is over 20,000.


----------



## Quickened (Jul 1, 2009)

Not i!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 1, 2009)

Not it!!!


----------



## Skyler (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't know, but I'm working on it.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 1, 2009)

Semper Fi has plenty of posts on all you guys...


----------



## Berean (Jul 1, 2009)

Skyler said:


> I don't know, but I'm working on it.



Aren't we all, Skyler.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 1, 2009)

blhowes said:


> jpfrench81 said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious. It's obviously not me. Backwoods Presbyterian maybe?
> ...


Correction. Make that 5610...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 1, 2009)

... or 5611...


----------



## blhowes (Jul 1, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> ... or 5611...


My bad. You're right. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 1, 2009)

Now 5612,


----------



## blhowes (Jul 1, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Now 5612,


For those new to the site, I just wanted to point out one technique that some people use to increase their post count. Do you see what Ben's doing? I'm not saying its right or wrong, its just one technique that's used. lol


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 1, 2009)

............another click on the counter..........


----------



## Berean (Jul 1, 2009)

blhowes said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Now 5612,
> ...



Ben! You sneaky devil! I never!  Who'd a guessed? 

(one more)


----------



## PresbyDane (Jul 1, 2009)

I am working ón it I Think I have the highest post Per Day On the PB maybe?


----------



## Berean (Jul 1, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> I am working ón it I Think I have the highest post Per Day On the PB maybe?



Maybe?   

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Berean (Jul 1, 2009)

We peasants must amuse ourselves whilst in the courtyard, your highness.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 1, 2009)

How 'bout Pergamum? His rate of starting new threads appears to be rivaling that of Andrew.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 1, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> I am working ón it I Think I have the highest post Per Day On the PB maybe?



BP = 20.71/day

Re4mdant = 29.30/day


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 1, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Re4mdant said:
> 
> 
> > I am working ón it I Think I have the highest post Per Day On the PB maybe?
> ...



We see who has too much time on his hands...

(By the man who has 4.02 posts per day)


----------



## ww (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm working on getting to my Senior Year on the PB. Less than 100 to go!


----------



## christianyouth (Jul 1, 2009)

Pergamum has to have the record for starting new thread discussions.


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 1, 2009)

christianyouth said:


> Pergamum has to have the record for starting new thread discussions.



And they are typically conducive to intelligent thought and growth--way to go Pergs! (How does he do it?)


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 1, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Re4mdant said:
> ...




Well the unemployed have to do something during the day...

(at least that is my excuse)...


----------



## Hamalas (Jul 1, 2009)

whitway said:


> I'm working on getting to my Senior Year on the PB. Less than 100 to go!



I just skipped senior year and went straight to "Whippersnapper."


----------



## Sven (Jul 1, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> ...



Amen, brother. Not being a productive member of society, I thought I'd be a productive member of cyberspace. That's how I rationalize my time online anyway.


----------



## caoclan (Jul 1, 2009)

Not me, but thanks for asking.


----------



## Edward (Jul 1, 2009)

Is this supposed to be one of those 'boost your post count' threads?


----------



## Houchens (Jul 1, 2009)

I sure do have a LOONNNGGG way to go!


----------



## nicnap (Jul 1, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Peasants.







(And yet another way to gain posts...laugh at something funny, not just at home, but on the web too. Score one for me.)


----------



## Berean (Jul 1, 2009)

Edward said:


> Is this supposed to be one of those 'boost your post count' threads?



Really? Ya think? I'm taken aback! 

Signed,

Peasant


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 1, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> We see who has too much time on his hands...
> 
> (By the man who has 4.02 posts per day)



Heh, I'm at 3.50, but I know you are much more efficient with your time than I could ever hope to be.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 1, 2009)

Is there a prize on the occasion of your first one hundred posts?


----------



## Berean (Jul 1, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Is there a prize on the occasion of your first one hundred posts?



Now there's an idea. Instead of us contributing towards the hosting cost, Rich could give us prizes whenever we reach another milestone. Hmmmm.


----------

